# LOLADAMORE passes a thousand!



## frida-nc

*A Thousand Thanks, Loladamore, for your presence in these pages and for your cosmopolitan collaboration in multiple languages in these forums! *
*EXCELLENT MESSAGES!  KEEP HELPING US!*

*¡Gracias!*​*
*frida-nc
*
*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Lola, you rock!  Your expertise, intelligence and great attitude are very welcome here. Thanks for all your collaboration... and keep it up! *

*  Happy Postiversary, lolademore. *


----------



## Eugin

*Hey, Lola!!! Congrats on your first milestone, friend!!!! You did a great job so far and I even have a certificate that states so... look at **this**!!!*

*It´s a great pleasure to be around here with you, so please, keep those brilliant posts coming, please!!! so that we can move on from **the Introductory part of Lola**... what do you think?? *

*CONGRATULATIONS and look forward to your next 1.000 posts!!! *
*All the best for you!!  *


----------



## lapachis8

*¡Vivan tus 1000!*​*¡Lole corra lole!*​ 
*Ta for your posts and your humor.*​ 
*Cheers!*​ 
*Lapachis8*​


----------



## piripi

Congratulations, Lola!!  A thousand thanks for all the times you’ve helped us and made us laugh out loud. Your mastery of Spanish is an inspiration to me (and now I see that you’re also learning Italian, French, Portuguese, and Russian …oh my god, I’m such a sloth!!  ) 
Here's to your next thousand posts…can’t wait to read them. 

Piripi


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Loladamore!
¡Eres una genia!
¡Una generosa amiga!
¡Una colaboradora sabia!
¡Una persona encantadora de las que hoy hay pocas!​ 
¡¡¡Felicitaciones por tus 1000 posts!!!
keep 'em coming!!!​


----------



## ireney

Congatualations indeed. Astute observations, witty comments, helpful explanations, quiet efficiencty what else could we aske for ?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Guau, loda, o sea ¿cómo qué quién te dio permiso de llegar a los mil? Digo no puedo creer que ya tan rápido hayas llegado, ¡me estoy haciendo viejo! bua bua, Me da mucho gusto que personas como tú estén es este for, eres,sos,sois una persona re-te buena ondísima y tus comentarios siempre tan suspicases y tan llenos de alegría y ganas de ayudar y clarificar dudas (ya me parezco a la Micha verda) me hacen simpre querer ser algo más, Te agradezco pro darnos en este foro esa sana competencia y espero sigas aquí no por dos mil ni tres mil sino infinito número de posts.
Te mando un besote y un abrazote y si alguna vez visitas México pues mi casa, tu casa. na' más no se te olvide traerem una piedrita de Zacatecas, digo un diamantito o una esmeraldita que en alguna mina abandonada encuentres, ¡No! sabes mejor que si la encuentras mejor quedatela es mi regalo ja ja


----------



## loladamore

Frida: Thank you ever so much for your kind words. It's always a pleasure bumping into you! Multiple languages? Come on! Only English and Spanish!
 
Fenixpollo: You are a role model in terms of expertise, intelligence and attitude! It's good to see you're not all Minute Men in the Valley!
 
Eugin: Thank you for your lovely gifts. Wow, I didn't realise I knew anything about web design or that I had my own company! Why are there only $200 pesos in my bank account? Love the cat by, the way!
 
Lapachis: Ta to you, too! I accidentally said "también no" the other day and then laughed out loud just thinking of how "horrendo" you'd think it was! Cheers!
 
Piripi: We've had some fun, haven't we! Don't feel bad about my apparent studiousness. I am in the process of forgetting rather than learning all those other languages…
 
AleCcowaN: ¡Maestro! Gracias, gracias, y gracias a ti. No solamente sí que sabes de lo que hablas, sino también lo sabes explicar. ¡Gracias!
 
Ireney: I'm a big fan of yours! My ignorance of Greece has decreased considerably over the last three months (it was HUGE), thank you!
 
Miguelillo (o Dame la Micha): No seas envidioso, que ya vas para los 2000, y yo soy más ruca que tú! Te avisaré en cuanto encuentre las joyas y compramos una casona en Coyoacán para convertirla en hostal de foreros, ¿zas?
 
I'd better go now. I don't think I've ever used that many exclamation marks in such a short text before; I feel like I'm about 12...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno Loda, creo que entonces, cuando  las consiags por favor ávisale a todos paar que se nos venga gente de Grecia, Egipto,Rusia,irlanda,etc a Coyoacan y así hacernos ricos.
Así que doble felicidades por tener una gran imaginaci{on.
Con razón siempre respondes con tanta suspicazia, mon amie


----------



## TrentinaNE

Hubba, hubba, lola!  Complimenti per il tuo postiversario!   

Our paths don't cross often, but I've seen enough to be impressed.   

Buon lavoro!

Elisabetta


----------



## lapachis8

Lola,
Naaaah! Hilarious!  
Cheers!


----------



## ordequin

Lola,lola...quiero CONFESAR que lo que me trae a estas páginas, (en las que suele haber menos censura,  ), no es otra cosa que el puro espíritu de oportunismo.
Me pregunto si ya has tenido la ocasión de ponerte al día con la chacinería, y averiguaste dónde se entruentra Cantimpalo...... . No lo digo por nada...

(Je,je..me estoy tronchando Ya sabes que es una de mis bromas, )
*¡Muchísimas felicidades por el millar!*
*¡Gracias por tu ayuda!*​*¡Por la inteligencia y agudeza se desprende de tus post!*

*¡Y por la elegante expresión de tu cortesía!*

*¡Un abrazo!*​


----------



## loladamore

Elisabetta: Ti ringrazio molto. Sei troppo gentile! Buon lavoro = il tuo!

Ordequín: Gracias por la ayuda que me has brindado. Y hablando de brindar, ¡brindemos por tu salchichón (ya sé que 'cantimpalo' no es el nombre de su lugar de origen) con un buen txakoli! ¡Muchos saludos!

Lola


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Bravo Lola!!!
Gracias por cada uno de tan inteligentes aportes a nuestros foros 
Y anda que además de forera, buscadora de tesoros y pronto empresaria, sin duda una mujer muy completa  
Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas gracias, tigger! That means a lot coming from someone as bouncy as you!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Lola!!!! Gracias por tus aportaciones!!! 

Espero no llegar muy tarde.... 

Mei


----------



## Honeypum

¡¡Felicitaciones Loladamore, por todos estos 1000+ mensajes!!

Tus aportaciones siempre son excelentes, muchísimas gracias.

Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas gracias, Mei y honeypum! Son unas foreras muy lindas y amables, ¡gracias!


----------



## lauranazario

Llego un poco tarde a la celebración, pero ello no significa que venga con menos intenciones de felicitarte por tus acertados comentarios, tu mente inquisitiva y tus magníficas contribuciones en los foros donde coincidimos. 

Aquí te dejo un obsequio... un cartel con una frase de motivación inspirada en tu nombre. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## la reine victoria

Lovely Lola

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!

I always enjoy your posts
and your humour.

   





​LRV​​​


----------



## heidita

Not too late I hope!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## María Madrid

Yo llego aún más tarde .  Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por tus sugerencias y aportaciones!! Saludos,


----------



## loladamore

Laura: Thank you for the lovely gift. How thoughtful of you. I'm surprised you had time to look what with the 100,000,000 pages you translate every evening after work!  

Your Majesty: Some people have to wait until their 100th birthday, but I got the Royal congratulations after just 1000 posts. What an honour! I hope to see you again soon. I love the way you 'get back on topic'...

Heidita: Thank you very much for what I presume are congratulations!

María: Gracias a ti. Tuve que ir a comprar unos *chiclosos de leche sabor chocolate* hace poco - no pude quedarme con las ganas... ¡qué rico!


----------



## Moritzchen

Mmmhhh.... I'm late... mmm... sorry... but then you know right? Yes, you know. Anyhoo, these are for you


----------

